# Re-grouting tile kitchen counter top



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If the grout joints are wide enough,use the muli-tool with a grout blade----

Consider using an epoxy grout--------


----------



## GB Greg (Oct 14, 2010)

If you could put up a picture of your counter it would help us point you in the right direction.

The joint width will help determine whether or not a multi-tool or a hand tool would be best. Additionally, the type of tile you're working with plays a part. If it's a standard white biscuit glazed ceramic you can tear the tile up pretty quick with either tool. If it's a floor tile with a harder, thicker glazing it will be more forgiving.

One option to consider is epoxy grout stain. You can get it in rollers or brush-on type. Basically you're painting the existing grout with a thin layer of epoxy / plastic. There are tricks to doing this right, but in my experience, it has always outlasted grout for stain resistance. 

If you use grout, use an acrylic addative. Since it's a counter top, I suggest mixing your grout with 100% acrylic and no water. Clean up with warm clear water several times. The acrylic will help prevent staining, but may not stop everything.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Jun 3, 2010)

*Removing Grout*

Removing grout is one of the worst jobs on this planet...

You will get in a groove and then want to pic up speed - this is a bad thing as then you might slip and damage some tiles.

Slow and steady wins the race. Use a hand grout saw, a standard screwdriver, a CBU cutter and what ever else you find works....

The Dremal is nice for detailing out the finer points and the areas where you can get no leverage.

Finding the right grout for the job is a hard one. You will have to weigh the odds of a standard grout with an after market sealer or an epoxy grout. Often the Epoxy grouts are not as "White White".

Take your time and when your done removing the grout - check your work again. And then when you have rechecked your work - do it again...

This is your only stab at getting it all out...

Good luck.





bigbearbear said:


> Hello, I have 10+ year old kitchen counter top that uses white tiles with white grout. Due to age and wear, the grout is now off-white and dirty in many places. I'll like to remove the grout and reapply clean ones.
> 
> My question is:
> 1. When I remove the grout, will the title also come loose?
> ...


----------



## bigbearbear (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,



GB Greg said:


> If you could put up a picture of your counter it would help us point you in the right direction.


Here's a shot from a distance showing the overall look:









Here's a zoomed in shot showing the dimension of the tile and also give you an idea of the grout width:












GB Greg said:


> One option to consider is epoxy grout stain. You can get it in rollers or brush-on type. Basically you're painting the existing grout with a thin layer of epoxy / plastic. There are tricks to doing this right, but in my experience, it has always outlasted grout for stain resistance.


I like this idea, upon closer inspection, the grout looks ok, just rather dirty. Are these Epoxy Grout Stain also called Grout Paint in some stores? I browsed a little online and found some referred to as Grout Paint. If you have a recommended brand please let me know too. Thanks.


BigBear.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Those tiles are one step away from impossible to de-grout--the grout line is only 1/16" --to narrow for any tool accept a carpenters knife---I suggest you wait till the poster comes back with that grout topping company name--


----------



## bigbearbear (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello,



oh'mike said:


> Those tiles are one step away from impossible to de-grout--the grout line is only 1/16" --to narrow for any tool accept a carpenters knife---I suggest you wait till the poster comes back with that grout topping company name--


Thanks, and yeah, the grout line is extremely narrow. I did find some products, like this one (available in some tile place locally):









And also this one from Home Depot:









Hopefully these or some others recommended here can do the job. Many thanks to all who responded, I learned a lot.


BigBear.


----------



## GB Greg (Oct 14, 2010)

Custom Building Products makes excellent products! I've used their stuff for many years. Be wary using the simple stain/sealer on your counter top. Unlike shower walls that may collect a little soap scum, counter tops can be subjected to chemicals from cooking and cleaning. There are a lot of acidic foods and cleaners in the kitchen that may diminish the life of the stains and sealers. Make sure it's an epoxy.

http://www.colorfastind.com/products/groutcolorant.htm I've used this product on several occasions and it's worked very well. 

http://www.qep.com/products.php?c=1&cat=14&sub=37&prod=213 This is a cheap tool that will work great for removing grout in those narrow joints. It's for scoring and cutting backer board. Cost is $5-$10. The blades are narrow enough and sharp enough to get the grout out of those tight joints.

As someone else mentioned, white epoxy grout isn't really bright white. It turns an off white towards the yellow side. The epoxy grout sealers, in my experience have maintained their white color better than the grouts themselves.

If it were my kitchen, I would go with the epoxy grout stain I linked above as it's a relatively inexpensive process. Not to mention, aside of the pre-cleaning, it's also a much quicker and less labor intensive option. 

Try a test area and if you're not satisified with the results, you're only out a couple of bucks for the material.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

WOW!!!

A simple utility knife will clean out those grout joints in a jiffy. That particular tile is very soft and requires some tender loving care. Scrape out the joints and regrout with unsanded Portland grout, or poly-grout or epoxy grout. You won't be painting those grout joints to any acceptable level.

All in all I would imagine that to be about a six hour job start to finish.


----------



## bigbearbear (Dec 1, 2010)

Hello, thanks for the recommendation. Looks like Color Fast product have dealers in my area, I'll check those out.


BigBear.


----------



## gwiz (Dec 15, 2010)

*50 year old grout*

I have a 50 year old kitchen countertop with a 1-1.5 inch tile pattern. Over the many years and many different owners, many layers of silicon caulk has been placed on top of the grout to cover stained and missing grout. I am trying to get all of the caulk out and re-stain the grout, but if I don't completely remove it, will the stain still work? And, has anyone else had this caulk problem?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> ...but if I don't completely remove it, will the stain still work?


Nope!


----------



## gwiz (Dec 15, 2010)

So I'm pretty sure it is literally caulk between most of the grout joints, but I have read (even in the above post) of the silicon caulk sealers (or epoxy sealers). Can you still re-stain if a sealer has been applied? And is there any way of removing a sealer?

Also, does anybody have any objections/concerns to using a silicon caulk remover such as this:
Amazon Link
to remove the caulk? Again, this is a kitchen coutertop. Should I be worried about any left over chemicals?


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You have hijacked someone else's thread. If this conversation is going to go on and on maybe you should start your own new thread.

Lat's see if we can clear up some things.

First of all you don't have an epoxy caulk. So forget about that.
Next, it would be helpful to know what type of grout you do have.
If the grout has been filled with 100% silicone (caulk) it won't be easy to get rid of totally. You can use a caulk remover but you will never remove it from the microscopic pores of the grout. You also aren't very likely to stain the existing grout.

Why not quit messing around and just remove EVERYTHING and then re-grout EVERYTHING? That's your best bet.:yes:


----------



## highonlife (Jan 16, 2011)

Your tile is a soft body tile. It has dry grout between the tiles. It would be easy enough to remove the grout with a grout saw, but time consuming. You need to be careful as to not scratch that tile. That tile was mainly used for bathroom use and in some kitchens like yours about thirty years ago. Now a days, nobody would use that tile in a kitchen, as it is a soft body tile and the surface scratches pretty easily. Either way, if you are stuck with it, you can remove it and regrout. Or stain it. I have bleached grout and been happy with the result.... wear gloves and dilute with water... let sit and remove a bit later... Grout stain is sold all day long at Home Depot's.... etc. You could stain it black and get a retro look. Good luck.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

> So I'm pretty sure it is literally caulk between most of the grout joints, but I have read (even in the above post) of the silicon caulk sealers (or epoxy sealers).


OK, I'm going to repeat myself here: "_If the grout (joints) have been filled with 100% silicone (caulk) it won't be easy to get rid of totally. You can use a caulk remover but you will never remove it from the microscopic pores of the existing grout." _

THEREFORE: It isn't very likely a grout stain is going to produce acceptable uniform results.


----------

